# Prefix IspConfig 3



## sumsebum (22. Aug. 2008)

Guten Morgen Forum,

gibt es in ISP3 die Möglichkeit Prefixe anzugeben wie es in der ISP2 ist

Bsp. WebX_Accountname, webXdbX, webXuX

Für Email, FTP, Mysql

Kann man das schon Irgendwo einstellen?

Danke


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

einen Prefix für FTP und Shell Usernamen gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Quest (25. Aug. 2008)

Wird es den in der Final geben?
Fänd ich schon recht praktisch.


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2008)

Wird es später auf jeden Fall geben, ob ich es noch bis zur Final einbauen kann, weiß ich nocht nicht.


----------

